# Vendetta Poodles



## Newbie (Apr 10, 2012)

Does anyone know anything about Vendetta Poodles?
Located in Florida?

Vendetta Poodles - Poodle Puppies For Sale

Thanks,

Newbie


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I do not know anything about them, just whats provided on the web page. Which does not always show the real picture......

No mention of health testing
Guarantee is vague and I'm confused about the wording the breeder uses - you must use their vaccine protocol but there is no information provided
Breeds every size of poodle to include moyens in variety of colors
Breeder discusses very "basic" things a lot like house breaking...
It appears there might be a couple temperament issues with a couple of the dogs she mentions she uses in the breeding program

Again websites do not tell everything.

So IF you contact this breeder I would be making a long list of questions.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Olie said:


> I do not know anything about them, just whats provided on the web page. Which does not always show the real picture......
> 
> No mention of health testing
> Guarantee is vague and I'm confused about the wording the breeder uses - you must use their vaccine protocol but there is no information provided
> ...


 I just read the whole website....she mentions the different sizes in her guarantee, but I see standards and one mini. She provides a link to her vaccine protocol. I didn't see any red flags about any of the dog's temperaments either. I'm not arguing, I just don't see some of the issues you mentioned. 

She doesn't mention health testing, and it appears that she doesn't really do a whole lot to prove her dogs are worthy of passing on their genes. I see only one dog who has been shown, although maybe the others were she just didn't mention it. It doesn't appear that she has them doing any sort of performance stuff either. I would definitely shoot her an email with some questions. Her poodles are nice looking dogs though.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

mom24doggies said:


> I just read the whole website....she mentions the different sizes in her guarantee, but I see standards and one mini. She provides a link to her vaccine protocol. I didn't see any red flags about any of the dog's temperaments either. I'm not arguing, I just don't see some of the issues you mentioned.


On her quarantee:
"When you buy a Vendetta _standard poodle,moyan poodle, miniature poodle, or toy poodle,_ you are assured of a well socialized, genetically healthy, pre-spoiled family pet."

Her focus multiple times have been dogs are easy to potty train and never lift a leg. And she mentions dogs being returned to her and that she is breeding. It's more reading between the lines of all the things she is sharing...and NOT sharing that are sticking out at me. 

And her vaccine protocol I could not open and looked everywhere on her site and its not there. IF this is a focus of guarantee or even health (which she barely discusses) I'd want to see this of course.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Olie said:


> On her quarantee:
> "When you buy a Vendetta _standard poodle,moyan poodle, miniature poodle, or toy poodle,_ you are assured of a well socialized, genetically healthy, pre-spoiled family pet."
> 
> Her focus multiple times have been dogs are easy to potty train and never lift a leg. And she mentions dogs being returned to her and that she is breeding. It's more reading between the lines of all the things she is sharing...and NOT sharing that are sticking out at me.
> ...


 I tried to open the vaccine protocol as well, it didn't work for me either. However, that's an issue with the website, not the breeder.  And while she does mention the different sizes in her guarantee, I don't see that she's breeding those sizes...perhaps she has other dogs she doesn't post about? 
Can you show me where she says a dog was returned to her and she's using for breeding? I saw that she was given some dogs by other breeders but I must have missed something. 

Either way, I DO think she might be worth checking out...she does seem to be missing a few things, but perhaps she just failed to put them on her website. I've known of some good breeders with really awful websites that made them look pretty bad.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Is she close enough for a visit?


----------



## Newbie (Apr 10, 2012)

Do not have her exact address, but probably 2.5 - 3 hrs away.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Newbie - what part of Florida are you in? And what size are you looking for?


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Apricot Red Poodle Club - Red Apricot Poodle Club

Florida Poodle Rescue | Home

There are poodle breeders of the three sizes in Florida; also, there is Florida Poodle Rescue.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I noticed the blue/silver pups available on the site you are looking at. If you are still searching Stargazer Poodles | will have two litters soon. She is in Georgia not far from parts of Florida. The litters will be black, white and blues. 

She has documented testing, shows and has titled her dogs in confirmation and performance.


----------



## Newbie (Apr 10, 2012)

I live in Central Florida. Looking for large miniature.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Welcome to PCA!

Poodle Club of America has poodles breeder referrals for every state.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

If you are looking for a rescue I know that the Poodle rescue in Florida just got in a large number of Poodles & Doodles. Many of my groomer friends in Florida just went & groomed like 80 dogs that were seized. If you don't want a rescue (that is just fine) then I will contact my groomer friends & see if they can recomend a Mini Poodle breeder for you.


----------



## Newbie (Apr 10, 2012)

A little nervous about a rescue.
Could always use more recommendations.
Thanks.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Newbie said:


> A little nervous about a rescue.
> Could always use more recommendations.
> Thanks.


I second going for a rescue, only one of my 5 pets is from a reputable breeder, the other 2 dogs and 2 cats (even some of my fish) are rescued. You'll fine a diamond in the rough if you give one a chance.


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

I don't know what color you are looking for but in Florida you may want to call Shirley from Boshi's Standard Poodles. Boshi Standard Poodles Palatka Florida USA this is who I got my Lola from. I had an awesome experience with her as a breeder and Lola is an amazing spoo.


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

3dogs said:


> If you are looking for a rescue I know that the Poodle rescue in Florida just got in a large number of Poodles & Doodles. Many of my groomer friends in Florida just went & groomed like 80 dogs that were seized. If you don't want a rescue (that is just fine) then I will contact my groomer friends & see if they can recomend a Mini Poodle breeder for you.


3 dogs.... What website would the rescues be on? I found a silver (Olivia) on petfinder in Alpharetta GA... She been there for quite a while.... She would have been with me and my two spoos a couple weeks ago if it were up to me but the lady that runs the rescue won't even return an email to me because I am not within 2.5 hours of her (she does home inspection visits and I'm in central Florida) I respect her wish to be thorough when adopting out her rescues but I wish she would be a little more open minded. I offered to come with my family and spoos in tow to meet her ... No reply


----------



## starpoodle (Aug 6, 2011)

Newbie, if you're still looking for a miniature from a breeder, you might want to contact Eaglehill in S. Carolina/Georgia. 
eClassic/Eaglehill-South Poodles - Home


----------



## Newbie (Apr 10, 2012)

It looks like we are getting a miniature black poodle from Sunraze Poodles.


----------



## NightTrainsLace (Jun 5, 2012)

*Vendetta poodles*



Newbie said:


> Does anyone know anything about Vendetta Poodles?
> Located in Florida?
> 
> Vendetta Poodles - Poodle Puppies For Sale
> ...


hi idk if u already got a poodle puppy yet. but my lil girl is a vendetta pup. and i must say im very pleased with her


----------



## paisley pup (Jul 12, 2012)

My Paisley is also a vendetta poodle,I am very happy with her


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Sorry it has taken me so long just seeing this thread again. Carolina Poodle Rescue is in Pacolet SC. They most likely will be the first one up if you google them. I have 1 "breeder" friend but she only breeds 1x a year maybe. She goes for the "Toy" size but sometimes they go over & end up in the 11" range. So do you like the Mini or an OT will do? Just send me a PM & I see those before the forum pages.


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

There are some health results mentioned with each dogs introduction in the boys and girls sections


----------

